
Developers, what headphones do you find best to wear while coding? - codex_irl
Context:<p>I like to listen to ambiant music while writing code, stuff like SomaFM or Jet City Lounge works well for me &#38; helps maintain my focus for longer.<p>For the last year I have been using Sennheiser earbuds &#38; found them to be excellent, however earbuds cannot deliver the range of sounds that headphones can or at least that is my understanding, also without intending to gross anyone out, they do contribute to some nasty earwax build-up if worn for extended periods.<p>I am not an audiophile nor do I have a huge budget for headphones (&#60; $120). My criteria are 1. Obviously that they deliver decent sound, 2. that they are comfortable to wear for 6-8 hours at a time but don't slide off of my head and 3. they are well built.<p>After a few hours of research I have just ordered a pair of Sennheiser HD 429 Headphones from Amazon for $67.<p>Question(s):<p>What headphones have you tried, which have failed and which do you find work best for you?
======
myvii
I have the Sennheiser 558 headphones [1] and Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5 (now
UE600) in-ear monitors [2].

For the most part I use the Sennheiser's. They sound great and are open, so
you can hear people talking if someone wants to get your attention. They are
very comfortable and I can wear them all day without a problem. They come with
a pretty long cord too, which I guess is a plus for some people.

If I want to be dead to the world, I'll put in the UE's. Even if you aren't
playing any music, they will block out most of the outside world. The sound is
better than the Sennheiser's, but I tend to only have one earphone in most of
the time, so that I can hear people come by. Also, the cord is pretty short,
so without an extension, you're limited in the range you can travel around.

I would try to sway anyone away from using Bose headphones. Really, you're
paying for the name, not the sound.

If you want to do some research, I would suggest checking out Headfonia [3].
They have really well thought out reviews on most of the
headphones/earphones/amps in any budget range.

1: [http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-
HD-558-Headphones/dp/B004FE...](http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-
HD-558-Headphones/dp/B004FEEY9A/)

2: [http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-
Isolating...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-
Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XC/)

3: <http://www.headfonia.com/>

------
eshvk
I have used both the Sennheiser PXC450 which are active noise cancelling
headphones and the Shure SE 215 which are in-earphones. The Shure by far is
the one that I have used most for coding/running. It does take some getting
used to and earwax is a problem (You need to clean it every month or so).
However, the sound quality is incredibly excellent and it shuts down external
noise in a way that active noise cancelling headphones don't. Also, I believe
you can find deals online for a price less than what you quoted.

------
mapt
As far as earbuds, you can't go wrong with the Meelectronics AI-M6 / AI-M9 -
they're only one step down from the $100+ brands for $10 sales price.

My favorite headphones were the Beyerdynamic DT-770 and Audio Technica
ATH-M50, both offer durability, significant bass, significant isolation, and
significant detail for about $100 new. I used a pair of Grados for a while,
and the shock of tight percussion coupled with the detail is an amazing thing,
but ultimately it's kind of an odd feeling on your ears if you wear glasses.
More comfortable than any of these, though, were the Koss UR-40's, which were
a little flimsy, but wearable forever even over glasses, and sounded quite
decent for $35 new.

All fullsize headphones, no matter how well built, will die on you if you
treat them badly. My DT-770's failed at the driver-cable joint, my M50 broke
off a tab that held even pressure on your head, and my Grados and UR40 failed
at the cable's Y-join. For now, it's the ATH-M50 with something shoved in the
slot to keep it open, the AI-M6 earbuds, or attempting to recable the UR40
once more.

------
masterzora
I've been using my HD-280s for about 2 or 3 years now and they're wonderful.
They're not audiophile cans but they still put out some nice sound, they're
comfortable on my ears (I hate things in my ears or things pressing my ears
down too much, which limits headphone selection a lot), and they successfully
block out all noise while only playing at a moderate volume.

------
incision
I use these: Sony DRBT50 Bluetooth Headset [1].

I bought them for $115, however some dramatic dynamic re-pricing seems to have
occurred recently [2]. Also, I'm a longtime fan of these Sony MDRV600 [3]
which sadly appear to have been discontinued.

Also, this Electronic Archicture album [4] is one my regular ambient listens
when trying to focus.

1: [http://www.amazon.com/Sony-DRBT50-Stereo-Bluetooth-
Headset/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Sony-DRBT50-Stereo-Bluetooth-
Headset/dp/B000PCCLPU)

2: [http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sony-DRBT50-Stereo-Bluetooth-
Head...](http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sony-DRBT50-Stereo-Bluetooth-
Headset/product/B000PCCLPU)

3: [http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Studio-Monitor-
MDR-V600-Headphone...](http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Studio-Monitor-
MDR-V600-Headphone/dp/B00001W0DI)

4: [http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Architecture-2-Ambient-
Edit...](http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Architecture-2-Ambient-
Edition/dp/B00593AFC6)

~~~
codex_irl
thanks for the suggestions - I'm going to check them out, always looking for
something new to listen to! :)

------
Lukeas14
Grado SR80. ($90-100)

1\. Best sound I've ever heard from headphones (compared to Bose QC2,
Seinnheiser HD-280/202, Audio-Technica ATH-M50). Frequency response sounds
flat to my ears but it could use a bit more dynamic range. However, the great
sound is partly due to their open back design which leaks sound like a siv.
This means I can't listen to music as loud as I want sometimes when in the
office or library.

2\. Huge foam cushions are super comfy. I often leave them on for full 8 hour
days with no comfort issues.

3\. Well built mainly due to their simplicity. They have a very unique retro
design which I like but others may think is ugly. 1 year warranty.

Audio is very subjective so reviews like this aren't worth much. Your best bet
is to find an audio dealer that sells the headphones you're interested in for
a couple hours of listening.

~~~
tominated
Might I also suggest along those lines, The Alessandro MS-1i headphones. They
have the same drivers as the SR80, but they are slightly cheaper (depending
where you're buying from).

------
OWaz
I use ATH-M50s (over ear) and shure s115 (in-ear). Both sets sound great to my
casual ear. The ATH-M50s work best when my surrounding area is quiet. If
someone is talking I can't hear what they say but I can hear muffled sounds.
The Shure in-ear buds are fantastic in isolating you from external sounds. I
relied heavily on head-fi.org for guidance. If you are thinking of full size
headphones go to a music shop and see if they'll let you try on different
pairs. I found that the Shure over-ear pairs felt heavy and uncomfortable, so
I went with the ATH-M50s. Also I do not use any external amp at work for
either pair, just straight plug in to the stereo out on my machine.

------
cmer
Sony MDR-V6 are probably the best bang for your buck. They've been around
forever and are truly great. Pair them with the Beyer Dynamics pads for
greater comfort.

~~~
jdpage
Sony MDR-7506 are also good - a more updated (in the mid-90s) version of the
V6.

------
mijndert
Both at home and at the office I have a pair of Marshall Major headphones.
They sell for about 100 euros and the support Marshall offers is great. They
are a little hard to get used to but the sound from these things is amazing. I
think they are the best headphones for that sort of money at the moment.
<http://www.marshallheadphones.com/product/major>

------
jacksondeane
Audio Technica ATH-A700

I can not recommend these more. Super comfortable, closed back, huge drivers,
great balanced sound, affordable. The "winged" support makes these babies
wear-able all day and night.

[http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-AUD-
ATH-A700-Technica-H...](http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-AUD-
ATH-A700-Technica-
Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347668817&sr=8-1&keywords=ATH-A700)

------
BrainBits
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (80 ohms). They are rugged as heck and have insane
bass if you like that sort of thing.

------
tirrellp
I really like the Jabra Halo 2: <http://goo.gl/KURM6>,
<http://gdgt.com/jabra/halo/2/>

------
cincinnatus
Have not tried yet, but hearing good things;
<http://www.californiaheadphones.com/laredo.html>

------
MonkoftheFunk
sony headphones MDR-XB500 [http://www.itechnews.net/2009/02/20/sony-xb-series-
extra-bas...](http://www.itechnews.net/2009/02/20/sony-xb-series-extra-bass-
headphones/) may get a bit warm after awhile, wish top had huge foam too

------
ThoroughlyR
I've just bought a pair of Klipsch earbuds that have worked pretty well so
far.

------
nighthawk24
Not me, but my friend (Amit) = V-Moda Crossfade LP2 Limited Edition

------
papaver
bose headphones without noise canceling, been using them for 7 years, used the
upgrade plan a couple of years ago to get the newer version for half the
price.

~~~
apgwoz
I have a pair of Bose Quiet Comfort 2 which I've had for quite some time.
Comfortable as hell--can wear them all day. The only big problem is the AAA
battery that they require. When the juice runs out, no more sound, which
sucks.

~~~
codex_irl
For me, the battery issue is a deal-breaker, I have a Logitech "darkfield"
bluetooth mouse & the thing goes through 1 AA battery every 3-ish days (heavy
usage) which drives me a little nuts sometimes...two devices to feed with
batteries is to much.

Good to hear that they are comfortable to wear all day though!

~~~
kayman
With the Bose, the battery drains if you keep forgetting to turn the button on
your headphones off. Now its a habit to turn off my bose when i'm not using
it.

------
srsamarthyam
Logitech h330 USB headset.

------
meatsock
AKG K240 DF

